# 2012 GLI - OEM OIL FILTER PART# Doesn't Match Box



## JakesGLI (Jun 5, 2012)

2012 VW GLI 2.0 TSI. Purchased oem oil filter from dealer. 

Box says #06J 115 403J. 
Oil filter says #06J 115 561 B. 

I purchased (2) and both are the same way. Is something wrong? What is the correct part #'s?


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

if it looks right it is right.


----------

